# 5x5x5 - July 10 - July 16, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 12, 2006)

1. u' r' f' R B2 b R l' D l2 d2 l F' D' f L' l d2 l B d D2 R' u b d' D L2 r' u l' r U' l U2 L2 B d2 L u U2 F2 d U' B r2 U' b2 U L2 b2 D' d R2 l' b D2 l b U'

2. l' r' d' r2 R' F2 U' d l' D2 F' d U' B2 U F2 R' f F U r B2 F2 D' u' l R' B2 D' u2 R2 F' b u2 f R F2 d' r2 d b B' U L F2 b2 r' b L2 D U L2 l2 b2 L2 l d b d r'

3. B L2 u' b2 F' u2 b2 l R' B' u R' f' l L2 b2 D2 F2 b R r2 u L2 r F' d' b2 F r' l2 U D2 R' B f' u' F2 L' R f2 U D' l2 r F D' r D' R' L' u' d2 l' U R' r2 u D F r

4. l' F D2 R' L' f' D' r2 l D' U2 r F' U b d2 r D' f2 R2 l B2 b2 u R2 r2 b2 R2 f B' L2 F2 R2 L' U b L2 R2 U' d2 R2 L' u2 F2 L2 l2 b B u' L2 d b D2 U' F2 R l2 B' d B

5. D' R' r2 F2 u R2 d f' d' r' u2 d l r' U f u2 d R' b2 r2 U2 d' r d2 f' B2 r' U' b F' D' u' F' f R' U u l r U r R2 B' b u2 F b2 r D' R2 r B2 F2 U L R2 d' b u2


----------

